# Bully or pit



## supra91 (Oct 23, 2015)

Is it more a pit or a bully only 10 month old


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Pedigree?
If no, then he's probably a mutt with little to no APBT blood in him.

Cute pup though.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

If you have to ask you know that you own a mixed breed dog that looks like it has some bully in it. Nothing wrong with that. I own two mutts myself.

Joe


----------



## supra91 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks guys yes his a good looking pup and big


----------

